# R3-SL fit



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

I found a smoken deal on a R3-SL. I'm worried about the frame size, its a 56. I'm 5'10 with a 33 cycling inseam. I currently have a 08 madone that is a 54cm and I think its a tad small. Do you guys have any thoughts?


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

A 56 would be perfect for you. I rode a 56 R3 and I'm 5'9" with a 33.25" inseam. Used a 12 or 13 cm stem.


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 17, 2008)

I think a 56 would work for your measurements, but test ride it before you buy it to make sure it is comfortable. A 58 would be much too big (I'm 6'1" and I ride a 58 Soloist), and you are right, a 54 would probably be a bit small. Good luck, hope it works out for you!
-William


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Even the Schleck brothers being 6'1" and Bobby Julich being 6' are riding 56cm Cervelos.. You will be find.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I would not recommend the 56. I'm 6'1" and the 56 is perfect for me. I would say a 54 would be much better. However a 56 will work but the 54 would be more ideal. 

Perhaps your madone is the correct size but the fit is not correct. of course we are all fools for thinking we can "fit" you over the internet but we can probably get a good idea. 

What size stem is the stem on your madone? I would think you would need a 120 at a 54cm. Keep in mind any injuries or riding style can have a impact on your fit. Many professional fitters have different philosophies about fitting. No 2 people with the same size measurements should have the same fit. simply put fit is part science and part preference. a balance of both will get you in the correct position. 

If I were you and the deal price is right, I would probably buy it and set it up on the small side of 56. -110 stem etc..


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

tete de la tour said:


> I would not recommend the 56. I'm 6'1" and the 56 is perfect for me. I would say a 54 would be much better. However a 56 will work but the 54 would be more ideal.
> 
> Perhaps your madone is the correct size but the fit is not correct. of course we are all fools for thinking we can "fit" you over the internet but we can probably get a good idea.
> 
> ...




My madone has a 110 stem. I would say my flexability is average at best.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

tocoldmn, you say the madone feels a bit small. You should measure the top tube of the Trek and compare it to the Cervelo ( a 56 Cervelo has a 56.5 virtual top tube). With a compact frame, the forward reach is more important than the size, since a compact can fit a wide variety of riders, seat post-wise.

Like I said, we have the same inseam but I'm an inch shorter than you, and the 56 R3 was perfect for me.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm 5'9 with a 30 in inseam. I ride a 54. It may be a little long, but I prefer one size up and use a short stem. I have a 90mm on there now. Tend to like a longer wheelbase. More stable at speed. Standover is perfect,if you have a 33in inseam, you will need a LONG seatpost on a 54.


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

Bry03cobra said:


> I'm 5'9 with a 30 in inseam. I ride a 54. It may be a little long, but I prefer one size up and use a short stem. I have a 90mm on there now. Tend to like a longer wheelbase. More stable at speed. Standover is perfect,if you have a 33in inseam, you will need a LONG seatpost on a 54.



Your inseam, is it pants inseam or cycling inseam?


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry, didn't know there was a difference. Pants inseam.


----------



## Aldo (Apr 16, 2007)

http://forums.cervelo.com/forums/t/1852.aspx


----------

